# 1969 Evinrude 14' 6" Trihull



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I watch all the builds and modifications here.
Never know when someone will come up with a neat trick I can use.
Take your time, think about what you want, get it right.
If you have a question or a problem, let us know.
There's plenty of folks here who have hands on experience.
We'll get you an answer one way or another...

Nothing wrong with tri-hulls, I've spent plenty of time on the water in 'em.


----------

